# VIDEO Gulfstream Trolling Mahi, Tuna, Grouper, Triggers



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

<span id=msg class=spnMessageText>We fished the Gulf Stream last Thursday, 72 miles off Topsail Island, NC. Caught 6 Mahi, 1 Blackfin Tuna, 2 BIG Grouper, 3 Triggerfish, a limit of silver snapper (pinkies), and our first Triple Tail. On the way out tot the stream we crossed some awesome bottom that we had to fish and Captain Chris Medlin pulled in a big Red Grouper within minutes. When we got to trolling, we had the long line hit with in seconds of deploying all the lines. All in All, a Fantastic Day. 
<span class=spnMessageText><span id=msg class=spnMessageText>

<span class=spnMessageText><span class=spnMessageText>



[/url]


<span class=spnMessageText>Captain Scott Erickson


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

tripile tail that far up off of NC was lost for sure slow day but it will get better up there soon.


----------

